# About dust extractors and the Thien cyclone



## Harlequin (2 Jan 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQPEJpZP ... mJAqV1ewbU

Happy new year all :ho2


----------



## AnselmFraser (29 Jan 2012)

When you design a workshop if you can put your machines in a seperate room . This usually is not an option for the homeowner but for the professional this is an absolute must.Then when you go into the machine room you ALWAYS wear a trend dust helmet and ear protection , this keeps your bench area relatively dust free and this is where you are for 90% of the time , it also means that other employees/students do not suffer from dust or noise pullution .
Safety first.
Anselm.


----------

